# UG kommt zurück!



## zotos (19 Dezember 2007)

Werte Kollegen,
 wie ich gestern von einer Quelle, die sich selbst und ihre Informationen als sicher und nicht zufällig bezeichnet, erfahren habe kommt UG sicher über Weihnachten mal im Forum vorbei.



IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. sicher kommt der UG doch über Weihnachten mal vorbei.
> Dann können wir ihn ja mal zu deinen Heldentaten hier befragen.
> ...


 Diese freudige Information steigert direkt die Vorfreude auf das kommende Weihnachtsfest. Auch wenn ich an der Glaubwürdigkeit dieser Informationsquelle meine Zweifel haben, wäre es eine echt schöne Überraschung. Die Beiträge von UG haben mich immer erfreut. Ok so wie früher würde es ja nicht mehr werden, immerhin hat er hier im Forum ja fast ausschließlich Fans hinterlassen. 

 Aber jetzt wo sps-concept eine neue Allianz mit IBN-Service gegründet hat. Würde eine Rückkehr sich ja anbieten. Die beiden und vielleicht einer der neuen vielschichtigen Kollegen, würden ihn zwar nicht länger als 2..3 Tage amüsieren, aber für einen kurz Urlaub, zwischen den Feiertagen, würde es reichen. 
 Der alten Zeiten wegen ;o)

 Zumal wir in wenigen Tagen den Jahrestag "des großen Abschieds" feiern. Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war einer der Höhepunkte in der Auseinandersetzung zwischen ihm und einem anderen, den der UG so gerne veräppelt hat.

 Im Anhang noch ein schönes Erinnerungsstück an das Ereignis im letzten Jahr.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Dezember 2007)

schade das ich das wegen der feiertage und dem damit verbundenen urlaub nicht miterleben darf, wäre sicher interessant ... aber ich freu mich auch immer, wenn der selbsternannte fönig mich in seinen ausführungen bedenkt - danke dafür ...


----------



## MatMer (20 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schade das ich das wegen der feiertage und dem damit verbundenen urlaub nicht miterleben darf, wäre sicher interessant ... aber ich freu mich auch immer, wenn der selbsternannte fönig mich in seinen ausführungen bedenkt - danke dafür ...



UG erwischt dich auch im Urlaub, wenn er das nur möchte

der "selbsternannte" vierlagig sollte lieber mehr Respekt gegenüber den König zeigen 

ne nur spaß


----------



## OHGN (20 Dezember 2007)

*Ja damals wars...*

Man achte auf die damalige Beitragszahl vom SC in dem Screenshot von Zotos.
Dazu gab es damals auch einen sehr schönen Thread den ich immer wieder gern mal lese, obwohl ich ansonsten mit U-Gast seinem Gedöns nicht viel am Hut hatte.


----------



## SPS-Mirk (20 Dezember 2007)

*Hafturlaub*

oh jetzt wird mir einiges klar. letztens habe ich etwas gelesen. auf Guantánamo bekommt jeder insasse über weihnachten hafturlaub mit x tagen in höhe seines iq. da dürfte es aber eng werden mit nem deutschlandaufenthalt bei dem langen flug. ich denke er meldet sich aus nem kubanischen internetcafe

Mirk


----------



## MatMer (20 Dezember 2007)

du hattest ja auch schon lange nichts sinnvolles mehr von dir höhren lassen, ist natürlich schön das leute wie du da sind, falls IBN wirklich gehen sollte


----------



## zotos (20 Dezember 2007)

Kaum hat der neue Gebieter vom sps-concept ihm via PN ein Schreibverbot erteilt kommt der SPS-Mirk aus der Versenkung. 

*NEU!:* sps-concept nun auch mit "remote control" ;o)


----------



## nade (20 Dezember 2007)

UG würde nur wieder für sorgen das es hier nicht so sehr verKOPt öhh verkommt.


----------



## MatMer (21 Dezember 2007)

wie gesagt UG würde erstmal ordentlich sortieren, der darf hier net rein, der auch net, der sowieso net und der kriegt gleich seine ET200S an den KOPf geworfen

so einer fehlt halt einfach


----------



## sps-concept (21 Dezember 2007)

*witzig?*



zotos schrieb:


> Kaum hat der neue Gebieter vom sps-concept ihm via PN ein Schreibverbot erteilt kommt der SPS-Mirk aus der Versenkung.
> 
> *NEU!:* sps-concept nun auch mit "remote control" ;o)



wollteste witzig sein zotos? Es gibt mehr Leute die was gegen dich haben. Und die haben wohl nichts mit mir zu tun


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wollteste witzig sein zotos? Es gibt mehr Leute die was gegen dich haben. Und die haben wohl nichts mit mir zu tun


Macht doch mal ne Abstimmung, wer der beliebteste bzw. unbeliebteste User ist. Am besten mit namentlicher Abstimmung. Wäre doch mal interessant, was dabei rauskommt


----------



## MatMer (21 Dezember 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr Leute die was gegen dich haben. Und die haben wohl nichts mit mir zu tun



ich denke nicht das es viele sind die was gegen Ihn haben und es sicherlich nicht viele die was gegen Dich haben, aber es hat sich alles so ein wenig aufgebauscht

ich sehe das eher mit humor und hoffe, dass das niemand wirklich tod ernst nimmt


----------



## MatMer (21 Dezember 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Macht doch mal ne Abstimmung, wer der beliebteste bzw. unbeliebteste User ist. Am besten mit namentlicher Abstimmung. Wäre doch mal interessant, was dabei rauskommt



Platz 1 ist eh maxi, aber bei beiden Wertungen 
Platz 2 Waldy, auch bei beiden Wertungen


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wollteste witzig sein zotos? Es gibt mehr Leute die was gegen dich haben. Und die haben wohl nichts mit mir zu tun


Das viele nichts mit Dir zu tun haben wollen, ist übrigens nichts neues.

Aber Du und IBN-Service ihr seit doch noch "freunde" oder ist Euer junges Glück schon am bröckeln? Ich habe ja nicht diese Prophetischen Fähigkeiten von Deinem Freund IBN-Service, der wohl die Zukunft aus seinen Schmiermerkern liest, aber in seinen Beiträgen meine ich herauszulesen das er ein UG-Fan ist. Das mit euch kann ja nicht lange gut gehen. 


Wo wir gerade beim Thema Prophezeiungen sind:


IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. sicher kommt der UG doch über Weihnachten mal vorbei.
> Dann können wir ihn ja mal zu deinen Heldentaten hier befragen.
> ...



Was sagen denn die Hellseherischen Fähigkeiten von IBN-Service zu der Reaktion von UG?

Du glaubst Doch nicht das UG zurück kommt und den virtuellen Zeigefinger erhebt um sowas wie: "Zotos Du warst viel zu hart zu dem Jürchen. Entschuldige Dich bei ihm!" schreibt. Der lacht Dich aus wenn er das liest.

Ich weis ja nicht was für ein Bild Du von UG hast, aber es ist unwahrscheinlich das er sich abends mit Dir und sps-concept treffen wird um euch beide zu trösten. Ich hoffe das UG zurück kommt. 
Dann kannst Du auch gleich mal Stellung beziehen SC oder UG das ist dann die Frage für Dich.


----------



## MatMer (21 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Du glaubst Doch nicht das UG zurück kommt und den virtuellen Zeigefinger erhebt um sowas wie: "Zotos Du warst viel zu hart zu dem Jürchen. Entschuldige Dich bei ihm!" schreibt. Der lacht Dich aus wenn er das liest./quote]
> 
> ich glaub ebenfalls das diese Reaktion nicht von UG zu erwarten ist, aber mit Zotos zufrieden sein wird er auch nicht
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wenn der matmer so weitermacht kommt er von platz3 auf platz 2.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu UG ist der Fönig jawohl wirklich nachsichtig und "nett"



nett ist der kleine bruder von scheiße


----------



## volker (21 Dezember 2007)

jetzt mal ganz langsam

solange der ug sich nicht wirklich zurückgemeldet hat, tue ich das erst aml als gerücht ab.

was diskutieren wir hier eigentlich über ungelegte eier ?

ODER KANN DER THREADERSTELLR IRGENDWIE BELEGEN; DAS DIESES PASSIERT !


----------



## SPS-Mirk (21 Dezember 2007)

*verfolgungswahn?*



zotos schrieb:


> Kaum hat der neue Gebieter vom sps-concept ihm via PN ein Schreibverbot erteilt kommt der SPS-Mirk aus der Versenkung.
> 
> *NEU!:* sps-concept nun auch mit "remote control" ;o)


 
zotos du sackgesicht du leidest wohl unter verfolgungswahn? das einzige was ich mit sps-concept gemeinsam habe sind die ersten 4 buchstaben des nicks wenn man gross/kleinschreibung ausser acht lässt. aber das kannst du ja nicht auseinanderhalten. und wieso ich jetzt wieder da bin ist dass ich wieder in old germany bin und meinen verdienten weihnachtsurlaub geneisse. und wenn ich zwischendurch mal nüchtern bin schau ich hier vorbei und amüsiere mich über die vielen spinner wie dich und markus

mirk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2007)

SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> ... und amüsiere mich über die vielen spinner wie dich und markus
> mirk


Welchen Markus meinst Du? Es gibt hier einige im Forum die so heißen.


----------



## zotos (21 Dezember 2007)

Ich befürchte ja auch das es nur ein Gerücht ist und ich habe ja meine Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit der Informationsquelle. Aber der Informant ist sich wie immer sicher:


IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. sicher kommt der UG doch über Weihnachten mal vorbei.
> Dann können wir ihn ja mal zu deinen Heldentaten hier befragen.
> ...



Aufgabe: Zähle die Großbuchstaben in folgendem Zitat.


SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> zotos du sackgesicht du leidest wohl unter verfolgungswahn? das einzige was ich mit sps-concept gemeinsam habe sind die ersten 4 buchstaben des nicks wenn man gross/kleinschreibung ausser acht lässt. aber das kannst du ja nicht auseinanderhalten. und wieso ich jetzt wieder da bin ist dass ich wieder in old germany bin und meinen verdienten weihnachtsurlaub geneisse. und wenn ich zwischendurch mal nüchtern bin schau ich hier vorbei und amüsiere mich über die vielen spinner wie dich und markus
> 
> mirk


----------



## SPS-Mirk (21 Dezember 2007)

*Andacht*

Leise schlummert der Troll, Markus ist schon wieder voll, Schmiermerker schmücken den Wald, Scheisse der UG kommt bald!


----------



## nade (21 Dezember 2007)

DArf ich, darf ich? Würde sagen, es sind ganze 1+1=11.
2*S und einmal P



> 4 buchstaben des nicks wenn man gross/kleinschreibung ausser acht lässt





> SPS-Mirk


 okok sinna 4. 0der halt binär 100


----------



## MW (21 Dezember 2007)

volker schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz langsam
> 
> solange der ug sich nicht wirklich zurückgemeldet hat, tue ich das erst aml als gerücht ab.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub dem Gerücht auch noch nicht

Viel näher liegt die vermutung das Zotos malwieder seinen kleinen Krieg weiterführen will 

was ja auch wirklich gut funktioniert


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2007)

Wenn UG tatsächlich zurückkommt wird sein Beitragszähler schlagartig in die 3000 springen... da bin ich ganz sicher. 
 Da braucht er nicht mal mehr den 2. Feiertag zu


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Sicher hat es Probleme mit der Kaution gegeben!



Sind Deine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten in der Lage das zu präzisieren? Oder wo her hast Du diese Information wieder her?

Welche Kaution?

Geht es um die für den LearJet? Also UG ist ja sowas wie ein Rockstar. Wenn da in 10.000m höhe die Bar ins Straucheln kommt, könnte das zu Verwüstungen der Inneneinrichtung führen. Da kann ich verstehen das die Fluggesellschaft eine Kaution fordern.


----------



## Flinn (23 Dezember 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Welchen Markus meinst Du? Es gibt hier einige im Forum die so heißen.


 
Der war gut!
Glaube nicht, dass den alle verstanden haben...
Gruß
Flinn


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
was ist denn nun, war kein ug da? war das wieder eine finte von zotos, um manche vom forum fern zu halten? oder bange zu machen?


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> was ist denn nun, war kein ug da? war das wieder eine finte von zotos, um manche vom forum fern zu halten? oder bange zu machen?



Ja ich bin auch enttäuscht. Jetzt weniger von UG der hat mir ja nicht geschrieben das er über Weihnachten hier rein schauen würde. Eher von der Informationsquelle die am 18.12 das Erscheinen über Weihnachten als sicher deklariert hat.


IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. sicher kommt der UG doch über Weihnachten mal vorbei.
> Dann können wir ihn ja mal zu deinen Heldentaten hier befragen.
> ...


Am 22.12 hat der Information Beschaffungs u. Neuigkeiten Service ja angedeutet das dies wohl leider nichts wird wegen irgendwelcher Probleme mit der Kaution. Weiter gehende Informationen waren von dieser sicheren und nicht zufälligen Informationsquelle zu erlangen:


IBN-Service schrieb:


> Sicher hat es Probleme mit der Kaution gegeben!


Schade das UG nicht dazu gekommen ist das Forum mit seiner Anwesenheit zu beglücken. Zumal sich ein besonders harter Jürchen so auf die Unterstützung von UG berufen hat.

Lori wie war es eigentlich auf der Party? Hatte maxi jetzt den Auftrag angenommen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@ zotos: nur weil ich ab und an mal eine flasche trollinger trinke bin ich noch kein troll.


----------



## MW (27 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> was ist denn nun, war kein ug da? war das wieder eine finte von zotos, um manche vom forum fern zu halten? oder bange zu machen?


 
War doch klar, dass der UG nicht auftaucht,

so langsam glaub ich überhaupt nicht mehr daran, dass er überhaupt nochmal auftaucht 

Außer Zotos knackt sein Benutzer kennwort, der hätte das zeug dazu, der nachfolger von UG zu werden


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
@ mw: wenn du so weitermachst wirst du der nachfolger von andrè


----------



## MW (27 Dezember 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ mw: wenn du so weitermachst wirst du der nachfolger von andrè


 
OH  OH 

na hoffentlich nich


----------

